# Which Coil Packs NGK, Bosch or Benchmark



## IanW (Jan 7, 2019)

Hello,

I'm looking for a recommendation on coil packs for boost pressure up to 30PSI, I've narrowed it down to one of the following, any advice experience welcome.

PS

Going to use NGK BKR7E plugs with 0.7 gap

Thanks

Benchmark
(£118.00 for 4 - says that they have been used up to 700BHP in the description)
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201991476025 ... 1991476025

Bosch
(£108.60 for 4 - Bosch kit all ways seems to work well and for a long time)
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/323088551746

NGK
(£93.60 for 4 - listed for Bentley & Lamborghini as well as Audi so should be pretty good)
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NGK-U5003-48 ... 1556684946

The car has the follwing mod's;

- Complete 3" exhaust
- Decat
- F23 turbo
- Stainless exhaust manifold

The head has been refurbished, new water pump timing belt etc, compression is good on all cylinders (180).

I have 440cc injectors, up-rated fuel pump & new fuel filter but haven't installed these yet.

Working on the remaps now.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Never heard of benchmark so i would'nt opt for plus are they going to be any better than the ngk or bosch for the extra cost, flip a coin on the other two both are known brands probably made to the same standards


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

AwesomeGTI R8 OEM coils with plastic adapters. 100 quid. Don't get their 1.8T red top coils, these need the optional extra adapter for 1.8t engines.


----------



## IanW (Jan 7, 2019)

Gone with the NGK as the plugs are going to be NGK and the same manufacturer parts normally work better together.

They should be here in a couple of days.

I'll let you know how I get on, hopefully not another £100 down the pan when I increase the boost again.


----------



## TTorBust (Mar 8, 2018)

As a footnote to this. I've replaced all four coils after getting the usual message which can somehow actually pin point (not always correctly) which coil pack is failing. Does anyone actually know how it knows the particular coil?

p.s. paid £80 for 4 NGK coils including postage from OPIE oils


----------



## imartyn (Aug 31, 2015)

I'd guess it's a combination of crankshaft & camshaft position and which knock sensor is reporting.

EDIT.
I think I've replied in the wrong post.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

The reason I decided on the R8 Coils is they have a higher electricity threshold (dont know what, just know it exists) - some people have run tests with a larger gap, although the most recent advice I had was keep it at 0.7mm

https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/2 ... 8t.142034/ <-- this is quite old but links to other sites where TFSI coils have been tested.

a note on the "super plus 4" bosch plugs, my understanding was that they wear at different rates meaning the "gap" (shortest connection may not be consistent between cylinders) as there is still only one spark but it may go north, south, east or west whichever is the shortest distance so maybe 0.7 or 0.75 or 0.8 or 0.85 (or whatever)


----------



## IanW (Jan 7, 2019)

Found this on misfire detection;

https://www.underhoodservice.com/tech-f ... i-engines/

Also for boost pressure up to 30PSI (not that I'm there yet, spiking at around 23PSI on the current map) are we saying with the NGK BKR7E plugs that a gap of 0.7mm is the tried & tested way to go?

The Haynes manual says 0.8mm as standard and 0.1mm doesn't appear to be that much different?

Thanks


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

0.7

0.1mm is like 15% different. That's loads at the speed of light.


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

TTorBust said:


> the usual message ... can somehow actually pin point (not always correctly) which coil pack is failing. Does anyone actually know how it knows the particular coil?


I don't suppose it's done by the ECU monitoring the resistances across the coil's supply, trigger and negative connections?


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

alexgreyhead said:


> TTorBust said:
> 
> 
> > the usual message ... can somehow actually pin point (not always correctly) which coil pack is failing. Does anyone actually know how it knows the particular coil?
> ...


ignition coils don't really die, they're murdered...... coil failure can only be detected by a fault in the primary or secondary ignition system, since these are wired in series there is no mechanism to determine which coil is generating a code, if you are getting misfire detect codes these come with a cylinder number, however the misfire is detected by the crankshaft sensor not the ignition system and may not be an ignition fault, it could be a faulty injector for instance. The combination of the two error codes may give you a clue as to the failing coil but we all know that limp mode can ensue without a misfire error. Without the aid of a scope or an induction detector it is quite difficult to see which coil is broke, so the good old suck it and see technique pulling a coil pack to see if rough idling gets worse or not is still the go to method for the home mec......


----------



## TTKen (Aug 9, 2018)

TTorBust said:


> As a footnote to this. I've replaced all four coils after getting the usual message which can somehow actually pin point (not always correctly) which coil pack is failing. Does anyone actually know how it knows the particular coil?
> 
> p.s. paid £80 for 4 NGK coils including postage from OPIE oils


Thanks for this i found there was a £10 off code too, so got them for £70 nice one! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## IanW (Jan 7, 2019)

Quick update NGK coils and BKR7E plugs with 0.7 gap are working well no misfires


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Result


----------

